# Votre avis sur le nouvel iPad ?



## MacBookair22 (7 Mars 2012)

Tout est dans le titre ! Votre avis sur les nouveautés, si ça vous apporte quelque chose, etc... et aussi votre vais sur le nom ! 

Merci


----------



## Coriy (8 Mars 2012)

Personnellement, quant au nom, j'étais très réticent au début. Mais après réflexion, ça s'avère être cohérent.
Il devient plus aisé pour Apple d'arrêter la numérotation de ses iDevices. Il suffit de se questionner sur le nom du futur iPhone pour se rendre compte de quel casse-tête c'est.

Je pense que si Apple applique cette nouvelle politique à toute sa gamme, on va rapidement s'y faire. Il suffit de regarder  du côté des Mac pour s'en rendre compte ! Aujourd'hui, on ne dit pas "Je viens de m'acheter le MBP 8". Non, on dit "J'ai acheté le nouveau MBP". 
Alors effectivement, en gardant les anciens modèles au catalogue (iPad 2, iPhone 3GS, 4...), si ceux-ci dans l'avenir perdent leur suffixe, il faudra trouver une solution. Mais n'existe-elle déjà pas ? Si, bien sur, on parle bien de MBA 2010" ou iMac 2011" ?

Donc personnellement après réflexion, je trouve cette façon de faire plutôt cohérente, Apple remet juste un peu d'ordre dans ses gammes.

Les nouveautés du nouvel iPad ne sont certes pas transcendantes (quoi que le Retina, c'est un vrai plus !) ou révolutionnaires, mais je les trouves tout à fait adaptées. Apple continue sa petite lancée, par étapes. Elle aurait bien tord de se surpasser, vu où se trouve la concurrence derrière...

Bon, perso, je ne possède pas d'iPad. Du coup je tiens à poser une question à ceux qui en ont : Utilisez vous l'appareil photo ? Pour FaceTime, je n'en doute pas, mais le capteur arrière ne doit pas être des plus aisé à utiliser non ? À voir si l'iSight 5 poussera les gens à s'en servir d'avantage... !


----------



## Azergoth (8 Mars 2012)

Voici mon humble avis.

*"un gros bof"*

Mais avant de me faire descendre en flèche, j'explique pourquoi:
Certe, l'écran Retina est surement une prouesse technologique, et est certainement un gros plus! Mais: quand je vois l'iPad (perse j'ai le 2) je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression de voir un écran prixellisé. Alors est-ce que c'est par ce que je n'ai pas vu d'iPad rétina? je ne sais pas. En tous cas, je n'en ressens pas le besoin. De plus, vu la qualité de l'internet dans ce (mon) plat pays, charger tout en HD mettrait une plombe, et je ne parle pas du réseau 3G hors de prix! Bon, j'avoue, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas progresse techniquement, mais c'est une raison pour ne pas l'acheter ^^

Autre point sur cet écran... Il le décrivent comme ayant 4 fois plus de pixels. Bien. Et ils décrivent la puce A5X comme 2 fois plus puissante... Il ne va pas y avoir un hic? (connaissant Apple, je pense que ça devrait aller, wait & see)

Pour l'appareil photo, c'est très bien, mais c'est la moindre des choses: l'anp du "2" est assez naze: il vaut mieux filmer, presque ^^

La reconnaissance vocale? Pourquoi ne pas la porter sur le 2? ah oui, l'obsolescence programmée? (cfr siri)

Garbage band? Les mecs, sérieusement?

iPhoto? Pas mal... mais je n'en ai pas l'usage

Bref, je suis content: je ne suis pas jaloux du nouveau modèle


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Mars 2012)

L'iPad 4G ne fonctionnera pas en Belgique 

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/new-tech/article/387943/l-ipad-4g-ne-fonctionnera-pas-en-belgique.html


----------



## n0zkl3r (8 Mars 2012)

Plus haut je lis, 4 fois + de pixels pour un CPU 2 fois plus puissant, je suis d'accord, mais le GPU est quadri coeur maintenant (contre un double coeur auparavant il me semble) et la ram passe à 1 Go (or, il n'y en avait que 256mb avant!)  ! Donc il y a bien assez de puissance pour gérer cet écran  !

Sinon, je n'ai pas d'iPad, mais là, je pense craquer... Un iPad peut-il remplacer un portable ?


----------



## LeLaid (8 Mars 2012)

Quelqu'un sait si il y a une puce GPS dans l'iPad 3 wifi?

Pascal


----------



## MacBookair22 (8 Mars 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Voici mon humble avis.
> 
> *"un gros bof"*
> 
> ...



Bien entendu tu n'as pas tort: mais toutes ces nouveautés sont là pour faire évoluer le produit et le rendre confortable. L'évolution est plus grande qu'un iPhone 4 vers un 4S mais n'est pas non plus révolutionnaire.


----------



## MacSedik (8 Mars 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Plus haut je lis, 4 fois + de pixels pour un CPU 2 fois plus puissant, je suis d'accord, mais le GPU est quadri coeur maintenant (contre un double coeur auparavant il me semble) et la ram passe à 1 Go (or, il n'y en avait que 256mb avant!)  ! Donc il y a bien assez de puissance pour gérer cet écran  !
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai pas d'iPad, mais là, je pense craquer... Un iPad peut-il remplacer un portable ?



256 Mo de RAM sur l'iPad 1 mais l'iPad 2 a 512 Mo ce qui est déjà pas mal. Pour ceux qui ont l'iPad 1 c'est parfait mais pour ceux qui ont le 2, le changement (à part le retina) ne vaudra pas la peine de dépenser les 500.


----------



## MacBookair22 (8 Mars 2012)

MacSedik a dit:


> 256 Mo de RAM sur l'iPad 1 mais l'iPad 2 a 512 Mo ce qui est déjà pas mal. Pour ceux qui ont l'iPad 1 c'est parfait mais pour ceux qui ont le 2, le changement (à part le retina) ne vaudra pas la peine de dépenser les 500.



Oui, on est d'accord. Mais certaines personnes critiquent trop. Encore une fois, il y aune bonne évolution, mais possesseurs d'iPad 2, vous pouvez passer votre chemin... 

Apple soit être occupée à rapprocher ses deux OS  hate de voir la suite ! ^^


----------



## Cédric74 (8 Mars 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Voici mon humble avis.
> 
> *"un gros bof"*
> 
> ...



Pareil, je suis content du 2, je ne vois pas de raison d'en changer. En plus, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faudrait changer son Ipad tous les ans. Comme tous les appareils, pourquoi ne pas le changer quand il est foutu ou (réellement) obsolète ? Enfin, il faut avoir les moyens de s'acheter un Ipad par an.


----------



## petitchemin (9 Mars 2012)

ce new ipad est tres bien pour :
ce qui n'ont pas encore de tablette ou de tablette apple 
ce qui ont un ipad 1

apple a une approche usages et non technologique et l'apparition d'un nouvel usage ce fait tous les 2 ans. iphone 3g, gs (juste une amelioration), 4, 4s ... pour l'ipad c'est la meme chose. 
l'annee prochaine pour le new,new ipad il y aura un nouvel usage.

petit remarque sur les prix, en suisse les ipads sont a priori environ 100 moins chers


----------



## Argeuh (9 Mars 2012)

J'avais revendu le 2 au bout de 15j à cause de son écran, qui fait vraîment tâche quand on possède un i4 ou i4s.

@Cedric74: tout simplement car en le changeant tous les ans tu perds moins qu'à en rachetr un neuf tous les 3 ans.


----------



## CBi (9 Mars 2012)

LA bonne nouvelle de ce Keynote, c'est quand même  iPhoto et le remplacement des galeries photo de MobileMe, plus que le hardware même si ce nouveau pad est au top.

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la nouvelle version de iPhoto pour iMac, car passer par le iPad depuis son Mac pour diffuser sur le web, même si ça se fait sans difficulté, ce n'est quand même pas le top. = post-PC ça fait déjà un moment que j'en suis, mais post-Mac par contre, ce n'est pas encore tout à fait pour moi.


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> J'avais revendu le 2 au bout de 15j à cause de don écran, qui fait vraîment tâche quand on possède un i4 ou i4s.
> 
> @Cedric74: tout simplement car en le changeant tous les ans tu perds à peine 150 euros.



A peine...:mouais:


----------



## Argeuh (9 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> A peine...:mouais:


 
Tu préfères perdre 700 euros tous les 3 ans?
Je peyx te démontrer par A+B qu'il est plus intéressant financièrement de changer de iBidule tous les ans que de l'user jusqu'à la moëlle; de même pour une voiture....mais tu ne me sembles pas prêt à l'entendre et en plus ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Tu préfères perdre 700 euros tous les 3 ans?
> Je peyx te démontrer par A+B qu'il est plus intéressant financièrement de changer de iBidule tous les ans que de l'user jusqu'à la moëlle; de même pour une voiture....mais tu ne me sembles pas prêt à l'entendre et en plus ce n'est pas le sujet



C'est bien connu et les comptables qui traitent les équipements (voiture et informatique) en terme d'amortissement sur 3-4 ans sont tous des nuls...... Mais tu ne sembles pas prêt à le comprendre et en plus ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## Argeuh (9 Mars 2012)

Tu ne peux pas comparer un parc informatique à un iPhone 
J'ai eu tous les iPhone depuis le V1, que j'ai régulièrement changés tous les 5/6 mois en rajoutant une misère, et en vendant juste avant le nouveau modèle. 
Si tu veux continuer le débat tu passes en MP, je te passerai mon comptable!


----------



## lineakd (9 Mars 2012)

@macbookair22, j'aime bien le nom et j'espère que pour le prochain iphone, on enlèvera aussi le numéro.
Je suis un utilisateur d'un ipad 2 mais je serai dans la file d'attente le vendredi 16 pour l'achat du nouveau ipad.
Pourquoi le nouveau...? L'écran.
Je ne sais pas encore si ça sera un ipad wifi 32 ou 64 go (comme tous les ans :rose, pas le 4g lte car je suis chez free et je me sers de mon smartphone pour le partage.
Pour le prochain, j'aimerais un wifi en mode ad hoc sous ios.


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Tu préfères perdre 700 euros tous les 3 ans?
> Je peyx te démontrer par A+B qu'il est plus intéressant financièrement de changer de iBidule tous les ans que de l'user jusqu'à la moëlle; de même pour une voiture....mais tu ne me sembles pas prêt à l'entendre et en plus ce n'est pas le sujet


Ce que tu n'entends pas c'est que 150&#8364; ça reste une somme qu'on ne peut pas tous investir dans un ibidule tous les ans, surtout quand on a déjà mis presque 500&#8364; au départ (c'est-à-dire juste quelques mois avant).
Je n'ai pas de téléphone portable et avec l'Ipad je découvre cet aspect du renouvellement rapide des machines, ce qui ne se fait pas avec un ordinateur. Je ne fais pas de plan sur la comète mais j'espère aller plus loin que 3 ans avec mon Ipad2.

PS : oui c'est vrai cette conversion devrait peut-être basculer dans la cave... enfin moi j'ai tout dit.


----------



## MacBookair22 (9 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Ce que tu n'entends pas c'est que 150 ça reste une somme qu'on ne peut pas tous investir dans un ibidule tous les ans, surtout quand on a déjà mis presque 500 au départ (c'est-à-dire juste quelques mois avant).
> Je n'ai pas de téléphone portable et avec l'Ipad je découvre cet aspect du renouvellement rapide des machines, ce qui ne se fait pas avec un ordinateur. Je ne fais pas de plan sur la comète mais j'espère aller plus loin que 3 ans avec mon Ipad2.
> 
> PS : oui c'est vrai cette conversion devrait peut-être basculer dans la cave... enfin moi j'ai tout dit.



Ça c'est sur, certains ont plus d'argent ou sont tellement passionnés que dépenser cette somme chaque année n'est pas un pb. Encore une fois, chacun fait ce qu'il veut. Mais oui, c'est une somme.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Tu préfères perdre 700 euros tous les 3 ans?
> Je peyx te démontrer par A+B qu'il est plus intéressant financièrement de changer de iBidule tous les ans que de l'user jusqu'à la moëlle; de même pour une voiture....mais tu ne me sembles pas prêt à l'entendre et en plus ce n'est pas le sujet



Je ne vois pourquoi tu penses que lorsque l on conserve son ipad on perd 700  tous les trois ans, de la même manieree je ne change mes ordinnateurs que lorsque ceux ci sont soit cassés soit totalement depassés et cela prend au moins de 5 à 6 ans, pour le coup c est beaucoup plus economique et ecologique! Pour revenir sur le nouvel ipad je suis deçu par la non progession du stockage


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2012)

Pour moi, l'iPad est l'évolution logique d'un produit à succès qui en assurera la pérennité et maintiendra Apple dans sa position prédominante sur le marché. Ce n'est pas un produit révolutionnaire, mais pourquoi changer une recette qui marche? L'iPad 2 n'a qu'un an, autant surfer encore quelque temps sur ce succès avant d'entamer un nouveau virage. Rappelez-vous, les iPod n'ont que très marginalement évolué au cours des années (du moins en ce qui concerne le "form factor").

D'un point de vue personnel, et loin de toutes ces histoires d'amortissement,  qui ne m'intéressent pas vraiment, je me suis beaucoup réjouie de la sortie de ce nouvel iPad, que j'ai bien sûr déjà commandé. Je suis une fana de mon iPad 2 mais pour le malheur de mes yeux j'ai un iPhone 4  et quand je passe de l'un à l'autre c'est toujours un choc. Bref, j'adore l'écran de mon iPhone et j'ai hâte de voir ce que cela donne sur un iPad. Je pense aussi que ce sera moins fatigant pour les yeux à lire.
Donc, oui je change, et surtout pour l'écran retina 

Mais pour en revenir à la discussion précédente, c'est le seul matos Apple que j'aie changé en quelques mois  Avant, j'ai toujours gardé mes Macs, iPod, iPhone... au moins 2 ans.


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mars 2012)

Ou comment passer de "votre avis sur le nouvel Ipad" à "je raconte ma vie"


----------



## Argeuh (11 Mars 2012)

Avouons qu'il est difficile de donner un avis éclairé sur un produit que nous n'avons pas eu en main


----------



## MacBookair22 (12 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Avouons qu'il est difficile de donner un avis éclairé sur un produit que nous n'avons pas eu en main



Avec Apple, c'est presque un détail la prise en main. Mais oui, difficile aussi de donner un avis sans avoir testé longuement la bête


----------



## Dolphyn31 (18 Mars 2012)

Oui, je suis conquis par le nouvel iPad, sa qualité d'écran, sa haute résolution, sa fluidité, la qualité des applications proposées dans l'app store, ...

En revanche, pour Safari, j'adorerais voir une compatibilité avec les jeux Facebook (oui oui l'éternel guéguerre Flash/Apple ), ce n'est que futilité, j'ai un ordi à côté ^^

Ca serait pas mal si la barre des signets dans Safari puisse défiler plutôt qu'afficher un petit >> pour signaler qu'il y a trop de signets pour la barre.

C'est futile également, mais quitte à jouer la perfectibilité, on pourrait imaginer que tout soit au plus simple et esthétique ^^

M'enfin, il n'y a pas de critique sinon sur la bête.
Petit hic pour iTunes Match, quand on a 700 morceaux à mettre dans l'iPad, il lui faut un temps interminable et certains bugs pour avoir enfin toute ma bibliothèque.

Voila pour moi


----------



## Kamidh (18 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai testé ce nouvel iPad vendredi et samedi en magasin, j'ai eu à sa sortie l'iPad première génération, pratique, utile mais avec quelques défaut de jeunesse.

J'ai laisser passer le 2 qui ne marquait pas de grosse différence pour moi, mais celui si oui !

L'écran est impressionnant et on gagne en confort de lecture avec iBook, également un réel plaisirs pour l'utilisation photos, il représente un bon moyen de communication et de présentation. J'adore présenter certain projet dessus, l'avis est toujours positif.

Je vais surement craquer dans les jours à venir. En attendant pour les fans de la marque et de l'iPad, j'ai fais une petite page => ICI


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Mars 2012)

Un journaliste US a passé un Ipad2 à ses collègues en leur disant que c'est un 3. Ils ont trouvé l'écran vachement bien : http://gizmodo.com/5894094/we-people-an-ipad-2-told-them-it-was-the-new-ipad-and-they-loved-it


----------



## Ivan Justice (18 Mars 2012)

Je le voulais pas ce nouvel iPad !

Deux jours avant la sortie, je fanfaronnais au milieu du call center dans lequel je bosse que je ne le voulais pas ! Y'avait pas assez de changements ! Mon 2 me suffirait ! 

C'était sans compter mes tripes, Apple vis en moi ! Je suis un fan total de cette marque ! Et je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais été déçu !

Donc la veille de la sortie, DFU, resto total de l'iPad2 et envoi d'un mail dans la boite: À vendre, iPad 2...

Je commençais à bosser à 14h30. À 14h27 j'avais déjà un acheteur avec l'argent cache ! La magie de la Pomme !

Je commençais à 14h30 certes mais je finissais à minuit !

Mais un pote est venu me chercher. Trop cool !!!

On s'est trouvé un p'tit parking pas cher et Go Apple Store !

Merci le GPS (Plan).

01h30, arrivée devant l'Apple Store Genève Rive. Un gars de Berne attend depuis 20h00...

02h00: un gars qui attendait déjà depuis 19h00 est revenu voyant qu'on attendait et qu'il y avait enfin de l'ambiance !

02h30: une voiture de police s'arrête et nous lance "vous attendez quand même pas pour le nouvel iPad ?" Et nous: "Ben si ! "

On discute entre geek toute la nuit jusqu'à ce qu'à 06h00, nos "potes" Russes arrivent !

Complètement plein bourré fini ! Ils te soufflent à la gueule un "I'm from Russia" avec une haleine de poney avinés !

07h00: un camion TNT arrive et des Lutins sortes du Store pour décharger les palettes !

07h30: Les Lutins sortes nous taper dans la main et nous offrir des petit chocolats(des Célébration). Et des bouteilles d'eau aussi !

08h00: les sécu laisse entrer les deux personne en chaises roulante en premier, normal et bien vu !

08h01: comment dire... Submersion d'émotions ! Une haie d'honneur de Lutins Bleus surexité qui vous tappe dans les mains, vous acclame, vous font la fête !!!

On me prend mon petit carton avec le modèle que je souhaite. 1min 13 après elle revient avec l'iPad. "Désirez-vous une Apple Care ?" Moi: Non merci.

Alors 729.-
Euh c'était le 16 Go hein !
Oh Pardon ! Un instant je revient !

Voilà ! Une carte iTune de 15.- pour la peine.

:love:

Et là ! Un tiroir caisse sort de la table d'expo ! J'avais rien vu ! C'était magique !

Je ressort et me prend dans la gueule tout le contre coup de cette fabuleuse émotion que seul Apple sait créer !

Arrivé chez moi je lance la resto iCloud et je m'endors heureux, un sourire rivé sur le visage...


----------



## Gallagher (18 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part je suis ravi de ce New iPad ! L'écran est absolument époustouflant et mes yeux n'en croient pas leurs yeux.


J'évite le débat sur les évolutions des iDevices en sautant toujours une génération.
Pour l'iPhone je m'étais jeté sur le tout premier. Puis j'ai laissé passé l'iPhone 3G, me réservant sur le 3GS. De même sur l'iPhone 4 que je n'ai pas pris, attendant sagement le 4S (que je ne regrette pas un seul instant)


Bref, pour l'iPad c'est pareil. J'avais le tout premier et je n'avais pas pris le 2.
Ce Nouvel iPad me comble au plus haut point. Il est rapide, il est beau, il améliore vraiment le confort d'utilisation par rapport au 1.


Je ne vois pas trop ce que je peux critiquer. La caméra frontale peut-être (de piètre qualité par rapport à celle de l'iPhone 4S il faut le reconnaitre).
Les Apps et les sites non optimisés pour le retina, mais les mises à jour ne sont qu'une question de jours ou de semaines (et ça ne gêne en rien la navigation internet).
Mon seul et unique regret est le fait qu'apple n'ait pas cru bon d'augmenter la capacité de stockage. Perso, même avec le modèle 64Go je me sens à l'étroit.
Les films et autres vidéos pèsent de plus en plus lourd avec la HD. Nos photos aussi avec nos nouveaux appareils numériques ou même juste l'iPhone 4S. Nos mp3 sont de plus en plus haute qualité et pèsent également. Quant aux apps, avec la version retina elle gagnent en poids également.
Tout ça pour dire que 64 Go c'est pas assez (surtout quand je pars en vacances)


Sinon aucun regret et aucun souci avec ce nouvel iPad que je ne quitte plus depuis vendredi soir.


(pour chipoter, j'avoue ne pas comprendre à quoi peut bien servir la foction appareil photo sur cet engin... Webcam frontale oui, définitivement oui, mais appareil photo non là vraiment je vois pas...)

Ah en fait si !!! Ou est Siri ???
L'absence de certains apps comme l'app météo ou le fait que Siri soit encore en bêta ne justifient en rien l'absence de cette fonction sur ce nouvel iPad.


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ou comment passer de "votre avis sur le nouvel Ipad" à "je raconte ma vie"


Personne ne t'oblige à lire  :rateau:
Et si j'ai bien vu, ça "s'empire" par la suite.  

Pour ma part, j'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui. Transfert sans problème particulier du backup iCloud de mon iPad 2 vers le nouveau. Je suis ravie, surtout au niveau du confort de lecture, et ne regrette en rien mon achat.

:sleep:


----------



## arrakiss (20 Mars 2012)

(Pour mon père) Pourquoi j'échangerais le iPad 2 par un "iPad 3" ?

L'appareil photo !

En effet, malgrés que beaucoup disent qu'un ipad ne sert pas pour faire des photos....bah si, c'est justement l'argument N° pour lequel je l'ai acheté à mon père.

C'est un appareil photo connecté qui peut envoyer des mail, consulter des sites web, et utiliser Skype tout en pouvant présenter ces photos à des clients...

C'est l'outil idéal pour un homme qui n'a jamais utilisé un ordi de sa vie et qui n'a pas la patiente d'en utiliser un en total autonomie.

Je cherchais un ordi simple, qui plante rarement, ou il n'y a pas trop de règlage à faire, qui puisse envoyer des mail, prendre des photo, et communiquer sur le net. 
L'ipad s'est présenté en toute logique. (L'iphone c'est trop petit)
Malheureusement l'ipad 2 a une caméra des plus pourri qui existe....Donc juste pour la nouvelle caméra je vais réinvestir dans le nouvel ipad.


----------



## n0zkl3r (20 Mars 2012)

Elle fonctionne comment la smart cover ? Dès que la pose dessus, l'écran s'éteint ?


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Mars 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Elle fonctionne comment la smart cover ? Dès que la pose dessus, l'écran s'éteint ?


Oui c'est ça.


----------



## n0zkl3r (20 Mars 2012)

Même si l'écran n'est pas verrouillé à la base ? Je veux dire, on est sur la page principale où il y a toutes les apps, on la pose dessus, ça s'éteint également ?


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Mars 2012)

C'est ce qui se passe sur mon Ipad2. La smart cover éteint l'écran. Tu la soulèves, tu retrouves ton écran comme tu l'avais laissé.


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Mars 2012)

Sur la chauffe de l'Ipad 3

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Le_...s_que_la_version_precedente72210320120316.asp


----------



## tseg (21 Mars 2012)

Premier iPad.....ayant utilisé les précédentes versions je suis tout simplement conquis! Le problème de smart cover inexistant pour ma part, la surchauffe je n'ai pas senti (mais j'avoue ne pas être consommateur de jeux puissants), la définition sur les sites et appli qui ne sont pas encore compatibles : il faut être patient cette machine à le défaut d'être en avance!Bref....pour répondre à toute "la clique de détracteurs" (trop épais, trop lourd, trop chaud, pas ceci pas cela......) si l'on vous proposait gratuitement de choisir entre un ipad2 une Samsung tab ou un New iPad ....je serais curieux de voir quel serait votre choix !
Ma conclusion, si c'est Votre premier achat de tablette, n'hésitez pas foncez, il n'y a pas mieux !


----------



## lemarseillais23 (24 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu l'ipad 1 a sa sortie, j'ai bien aimé, mais à l'époque, il ne m'était pas vraiment utile, du coup après avoir fait joujou quelques temps, je l'ai revendu.

  Puis le 2 est sorti, mais toujours pas besoin, de plus j'ai un iphone...Mais ces derniers temps, nouveau boulot, nouveaux besoins, du coup, je lorgne sur une tablette, j'hésite, prendre l'ipad 2? mais j'ai déjà l'iphone 4s... du coup je me demandais si ça n'aurait pas fait doublon...
   A force d'hésiter, annonce du nouvel ipad... ça y'est je suis bon... 1er jour de sortie, je me le prends à la fnac.
   L'écran est pas mal, mais iphoto pas top top (je fais de la photo), la puissance, à ce qu'on en dit, il est très puissant... mais j'ai pas eu l'occasion de faire la différence entre les jeux sur mon 4s et mon ipad, donc à vérifier...
   L'autonomie? j'ai l'habitude de l'iphone et du macbook... l'autonomie ne peut être qu'exceptionnelle pour moi...

  Bref j'en suis content, j'ai eu le 1, j'ai pas mal utilisé le 2 de mon frère, j'avais l'occasion de prendre un ipad 2 pas trop cher, mais selon moi, le 3 vaut son coup financier supplémentaire.
    Après passer au nouvel ipad si on a déjà le 2... je ne sais pas... il n'y pas encore d'applis qui valent le saut (financier) selon moi


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ben, j'ai craqué, les mecs.
> (...)
> 
> Un écran d'une telle définition, c'est important pour moi, ça a motivé une grande partie de mon achat. Certains disent que ça ne vaut pas le coup, que la différence est minime. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, peut-être parce que je suis myope : je vois déjà flou de loin sans lunettes, alors si je vois flou de près sur l'écran qui se trouve devant moi, ça ne va plus ! Et ça me fait plaisir de voir l'interface d'iOS en si bonne forme, elle a rajeuni.


100% d'accord 
Je ne suis pas myope, au contraire, mais mon problème c'est la presbytie de l'âge: la vision de près qui diminue avec les années (donc pour lire il me faut soit des  lunettes soit des "bras élastiques" ). Donc même avec lunettes j'ai les yeux qui se fatiguent vite sur l'iPhone, iPad.... jusqu'à ce que je reçoive mon niou iPad: j'ai passé des heures d'affilée à lire, sans ressentir aucune fatigue.  Rien que pour ça, il en vaut - largement - la peine. :love:


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Idem que tout le monde pour mes impressions.
Passé sur le nouvel iPad (16Go, WiFi) tout en gardant le précédent: C'est de l'innovation incrémentale, on fait progresser le précédent un peu, alors oui c'est sans doute déceptif vu le marketing Apple et son positionnement mais c'est le cas de la grande majorité des produits actuels.

Les améliorations sont utiles mais on peut probablement s'en passer. L'écran retina est un plus mais cela s'oublie vite. A contrario, il nécessite plus de batterie d'où l'inconvénient de la longue recharge.
L'appareil photo, personnellement je ne l'utilise pas, sauf celui qui n'a pas évolué, pour Facetime, donc...
La dictée vocale, c'est pas mal dans l'idée mais je ne m'y suis pas encore mis.
Un processeur plus puissant, c'est à minima ce qu'on attend lorsqu'on change d'équipement mais j'avoue ne pas savoir vraiment quels sont mes besoins en la matière.

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas spécialement remarqué une différence d'épaisseur à l'usage ou une chaleur excessive.

Bref, à mon sens l'iPad 3eme génération n'est pas indispensable mais n'est pas un mauvais achat non plus.  A prix égal, je me pose quand même la question de l'intérêt d'un Ipad 2 32 Go d'autant que lorsque les applis seront optimisées pour le Retina, le 16 Go sera peut être un peu léger en place. A voir...


----------



## macbookeur75 (31 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> @Macounette : Oui, on est d'accord, et après plus de 8 jours avec mon nouvel iPad la différence avec l'ancien est importante. *Quand sur l'ancien je lisais (articles, e-books) pendant assez longtemps, j'avais des douleurs aux yeux, le nerf optique peut-être, je ne sais pas, mais comme des petits spasmes et picotements désagréables à l'intérieur de mes yeux.* Cela ne s'est pas reproduit avec le nouveau, et je lis d'autant plus volontiers avec lui. Je redécouvre d'ailleurs iBooks, bijou d'ergonomie, auquel il ne manque plus que le dictionnaire en français et le même catalogue que sur Kindle pour frôler la perfection. Je viens d'expérimenter le mode nuit, très efficace et économe en batterie, pour me plonger dans la fameuse bio de Jobs, de Walter Isaacson.




t'exageres pas un peu ?

si y avait eu un effet placebo, tu serais tombée dans le panneau

d'ailleurs aux Etats Unis, y a un site qui s'est amusé à aller présenter l'Ipad 2 dans une boite comme étant le nouveau, les gens n'ont pas reconnu le 2 et l'ont trouvé fabuleux

j'ai eu l'iPad 2 pendant 1 an complet, j'ai jamais eu de souci

l'écran du 2 était excellent, donc lire des commentaires en faisant croire que le nouvel écran était merveilleux et que l'ancien est pourri, c'est risible

oui le nouvel écran est meilleur, oui il est meilleur que celui du 2

et oui aussi, l'écran du 2 était meilleur que n'importe quel concurrent

si le nouvel ipad était pas sorti, tout le monde serait encore très content du 2


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Mars 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> si le nouvel ipad était pas sorti, tout le monde serait encore très content du 2




Et t'imagines même pas à quel point tout le monde serait encore très content si on en était resté au Minitel, à la charrue, au cadran solaire, ....


waouw on a de sérieux candidats pour les Nobel 2012.....


----------



## Seventeen (31 Mars 2012)

iPad 3 in da house! Ca envoie ! Surtout quand on vient de l'iPad 1 ! Mais la question reste quelle réelle protection en dehors de la smartcover ?


----------



## Madalvée (31 Mars 2012)

Je viens de passer chez mon APR, le 2 était à coté du 3 et le Retina ne m'a pas paru flagrant même si plus lumineux, la prochaine fois j'emmènerai mon compte-fils.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2012)

Je l'ai depuis le 16.
Et bien...
Comment dire ?
De toute façon il en fallait un autre, avec les 3 gamins et mon épouse, c'était invivable (même avec le 1 et le 2).
Si, un truc dont on ne parle pas beaucoup, parce que c'est dans ses entrailles : l'augmentation de la RAM.
Du coup, le partage à domicile qui marche mieux (j'ai une grosse, grosse bibliothèque iTunes) et pour le côté pro, des bases de donnés un peu lourdes qui font moins planter la bête.

Pour le rétina, et bien, je vois un peu flou à la base, et c'est pas corrigeable (faut une greffe de l'oeil gauche et du testicule droit). Donc, je me rends pas bien compte des inconvénients (on parle d'images plus floues sur le web). Le problème, c'est que je me rends pas bien compte des avantages non plus.

Voilà, encore une contribution passionnante de Bigdidou quand il a mangé trop de pizza.


----------



## Argeuh (1 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je viens de passer chez mon APR, le 2 était à coté du 3 et le Retina ne m'a pas paru flagrant même si plus lumineux, la prochaine fois j'emmènerai mon compte-fils.



Le confort de lecture est incomparable.
Lancé une page Wikipédia en mode portrait sur les deux. 
Sur le 2 tu ne peux tout simplement pas lire sans zoomer. Ou au prix d'une grosse fatigue de l'oeil.


J'avais renvoyé mon 2 au bout de 15j car je trouvais son écran médiocre (en terme de définition), ça me fait plutôt rigoler ceux qui viennent t'expliquer que l'écran du 2 était absolument génial et que nous sommes lobotomisés par le marketing


----------



## elkydat (1 Avril 2012)

Je suis passe de l'iPad 1 à 3. Je craignais la batterie qui chauffe et un long temps pour recharger. Bah, cela ne chauffe pas (surfe, dungeon Hunter 3) et j'ai éteinds pour recharger (moins de 5h pour passer de 0 à 100%). L'écran est très beau. J'ai celui de la 4g, 20g moins lourd que le 1 wifi mais j'ai l'impression que c'est bien moins lourd certainement dû à un design plus fin. Au fait j'ai mis ma SIM Bouygues de mon iPhone sur l'iPad 3 et ça marche (vitesse très correct). J'attends mes SIM BnY pour mutualiser mon forfait.Ps: je voulais corriger mes fautes d'orthographe mais impossible de positionner mon curseur de mon iPad. Prob de l'app sur iPad?

J'ai oublié de dire que je n'ai pas de problème de wifi (death grip) comme on peut en lire sur le forum us dans le site Apple.


----------



## nikomimi (1 Avril 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Le confort de lecture est incomparable.
> Lancé une page Wikipédia en mode portrait sur les deux.
> Sur le 2 tu ne peux tout simplement pas lire sans zoomer. Ou au prix d'une grosse fatigue de l'oeil.
> 
> ...



Tu n exagere pas un peu, a te lire on dirait que l iPad 2 est inutilisable. Sa va faire 6 mois que j en ai une utilisation intensive et je trouve l ecran tres correcte, et je ne compte pas passer au 3.

Quand je compare l ecran de mon EEEpc 1er du nom avec celui de mon iPad la il n y a pas photo c est l iPad est meme largement, c est pas pour sa que mon EEEpc est inutilisable, je regarde meme de temps en temps des films dessus.


----------

